# ice not dispensing through door on fridge



## roadho (Aug 3, 2010)

the ice is not dispensing through the door on our whirlpool gold ( 6f6nfexrb00 model #) 25 cf. side x side. the mixer arm turns freely with no ice in the bin. this unit has the ice maker in the door. thanks

I have a whirlpool 25 cf. side x side refridgerator model 6f6nfexrb00. It has quit dispensing ice through the door. The icemaker is making ice, but will not dispense through door. This fridge has water and ice dispeners through the freezer door. The ice wheel? turns freeley but nothing comes out through the door. Any suggestions? Circuit board? Thanks! RH


_2 threads on same issue merged_


----------



## NoHax (Feb 20, 2009)

*roadho,*

_Try this procedure that I found on another web site that might be a cure to your ice dispensing problem. I simply copied the content of the post and pasted it over here.

I hope this helps._

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*If you have a Whirlpool side by side with Ice and water in the door and..*

the ice is jamming frequently or you have issues with ice feed, check your ice door return dash pot (shock). Is it keeping the door open to the ice maker in the freezer (2x2" flap) that keeps room temp air out when the ice maker is not being operated. If it's even slightly ajar this will cause freeze up of the chute, doorway and auger/dispenser inside the freezer/door area of the dispenser on the underside. 

It will also cause ice cubes to freeze in clumps because they partially melt and refreeze, causing the auger to work harder and longer to dispense ice, until one day, no ice comes out. The cause for this in most cases is the dash pot (shock) that slows the return close of the ice door, stays ajar due to contaminants on the piston and metal rod assembly, like coca cola, sweet tea, basically anything sugary. The piston doesn't sweep past the sticky stuff and thus the door is always open, unknown to the owner, who may even have to turn down the freezer temp to compensate for melt-age, resulting in a higher energy bill as the compressor and fan works more, ultimately shortening the units life, and draining your wallet.

There are 2 ways of remedying this. First is to use a squirt bottle of detergent and bleach and hot water up in the out side chute are and work the piston and dash pot (the one attached to door with the metal rod not plastic) gently back and forth until it releases on its own, then de-ice the inner chute and door mechanism as required. Rinse thoroughly until the inner outer chutes are clean and free of contaminants and cleaners. MAKE SURE THE POWER IS OFF TO THE FRIDGE, OR YOU MAY SHORT OUT THE MICROPROCESSOR OR POWER SUPPLY TO THE ICE/WATER DISPENSER AND EVEN MAYBE THE COMPRESSOR ELECTICAL SUPPLY.

The preferred method is to remove the outer door trim to the ice-maker door by finding the release tabs and GENTLY prying them up and out while pulling back with a flat object (butter knife) until the trim removes from one side then remove and unplug the panel from the door. 

Locate the piston for the door and remove it carefully. and disassemble it and clean all parts the apply spray silicone to the inside of the piston and work it back and forth until it operates smoothly, then reinstall.

Use an old toothbrush and above mentioned cleaner to clean any other residue from the area, rinse thoroughly, replace the bulb with a new one and re-assemble the mechanism and door trim. Remember to plug in the panel before snapping back into place.

Clean the inner chute and auger as necessary then close the door and try the ice-maker and water maker. If you have a filter now is a good time to replace it (yearly anyway) especially if you have high mineral content and sediment in your water supply.

I hope this helps someone else with this problem, or at least provides a maintenance step you can do to prevent jamming and damage that can become costly, if plastic parts break and a service call or parts are required. Its a good idea to clean it throughly to keep the area germ free as a lot of times there will be a buildup of mold and mildew in the ice-maker area, and we don't want to be ingesting that with our 12 year old scotch or coca cola!

Always fill an empty glass, to prevent splashing the contents up on the mechanism.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

